# Monday Madness through 8/18: Lots of Locations!



## rhonda (Aug 12, 2019)

This week’s Monday Madness has a large list of options!
Source:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness

*Take a Break!*

*Arizona* - Havasu Dunes, Phoenix - South Mountain Preserve, Scottsdale
*California* - Angels Camp, Indio, San Diego - Balboa Park, San Diego - Inn at the Park, san Diego - Mission Valley, Windsor
*Colorado* - Steamboat Springs, Granby - Rocky Mountain Preserve, Estes Park
*Florida* - Orlando - Reunion
*Missouri* - Branson, Lake of the Ozarks
*Nevada* - Las Vegas - Boulevard, Las Vegas - Spencer Street, Las Vegas - Tropicana Avenue
*Utah* - Bear Lake, Estancia, St. George, Wolf Creek
Keep the vacations coming! Check out these resorts with some of the best availability for the year ahead and into next summer, especially if you book soon! At just $.08 per credit, you may want to book a few! To take advantage of this special offer book online by *Sunday, August 18th*.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 13, 2019)

Sounds to me like Wyndham has had a lot of points turned in from Personal Choice and other programs.   

Not a complaint since I live Monday Madness.  Just an observation.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 19, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> Sounds to me like Wyndham has had a lot of points turned in from Personal Choice and other programs.



Plus their credits.


----------

